# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Расписание лекций в БКЦ на Ботаническом

## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

24.02 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
25.02 Вт. ШБ 3.28.8-9 Е.М. Намананда Прабху
26.02 Ср. ШБ 3.28.10 Е.М. Джугала Кишора Прабху
27.02 Чт. ШБ 3.28.11 Е.М. Шри Гоурахари Прабху
28.02 Пт. ШБ 3.28.12 Е.М. Амия Вилас Прабху
01.03 Сб. ШБ 3.28.13 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
02.03 Вс. ШБ 3.28.14 Е.М. Анируддха Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 1 марта на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примет участие Е.М. Шриджишну Прабху.

Расписание программы:

14:00 – Киртан
15:30 – Лекция Е.М. Шриджишну Прабху
17:00 – Праздничный пир
18:30 – Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

03.03 Пн. – Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
04.03 Вт. – ШБ 3.28.15 Бх. Тимур Валерьянов
05.03 Ср. – ШБ 3.28.16 Е.М. Адитья Прабху
06.03 Чт. – ШБ 3.28.17 Бх. Александр Комяков
07.03 Пт. – ШБ 3.28.18 Е.М. Враджарену Прабху
08.03 Сб. – ШБ 3.28.19 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
09.03 Вс. – ШБ 3.28.20 Е.М. Радха Дамодар Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

10.03 Пн. – Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
11.03 Вт. – ШБ 3.28.21 Е.М. Пурушоттама Чайтанья Прабху
12.03 Ср. – ШБ 3.28.22 Е.М. Девакинандана Прабху
13.03 Чт. – ШБ 3.28.23 Е.М. Гамбхира Прабху
14.03 Пт. – ШБ 3.28.24 Е.М. Адбхута Гауранга Прабху
15.03 Сб. – ШБ 3.28.25 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
16.03 Вс. – Гаура-пурнима. Е.М. Сарвагья Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 22 марта на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примет участие Е.М. Анируддха Прабху.

Расписание программы:

11:00 – Харинама на ВДНХ (встреча у станции монорельса "Выставочный центр")
14:00 – Киртан
15:30 – Лекция Е.М. Анируддхи Прабху
17:00 – Праздничный пир
18:30 – Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

17.03 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
18.03 Вт. ШБ 3.28.26 Е.М. Арджуна Прабху
19.03 Ср. ШБ 3.28.27 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху
20.03 Чт. ШБ 3.28.28 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (НРС)
21.03 Пт. ШБ 3.28.29 Е.М. Враджа-вира Кришна Прабху
22.03 Сб. ШБ 3.28.30 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
23.03 Вс. ШБ 3.28.31 Е.М. Преманджана Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

24.03 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
25.03 Вт. ШБ 3.28.32 Бхакта Клим Климов
26.03 Ср. ШБ 3.28.33 Бхакта Евгений Штатный
27.03 Чт. ШБ 3.28.34 Е.М. Гопинатх Прабху
28.03 Пт. ШБ 3.28.35 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
29.03 Сб. ШБ 3.28.36 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
30.03 Вс. ШБ 3.28.37-38 Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 29 марта на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", которую проведет Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами.

Расписание программы:

11:00 - Харинама на ВДНХ (встреча у станции монорельса "Выставочный центр")
14:00 - Киртан
15:30 - Лекция Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
17:00 - Праздничный пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

31.03 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
01.04 Вт. ШБ 3.28.39 Е.М. Кеши Дамана Прабху
02.04 Ср. ШБ 3.28.40 Е.М. Враджа-вира Кришна Прабху
03.04 Чт. ШБ 3.28.41 Бхакта Антон Кайгородов
04.04 Пт. ШБ 3.28.42 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (НРС)
05.04 Сб. ШБ 3.28.43 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
06.04 Вс. ШБ 3.28.44 Е.М. Гамбхира Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас 5 апреля на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примет участие Е.М. Сарвагья Прабху.
Расписание программы:
11:30 - Харинама на ВДНХ (встреча у круглого памятника с планетами на территории музея Космонавтики)
14:00 - Киртан
15:30 - Лекция Е.М. Сарвагьи Прабху
17:00 - Праздничный пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати и киртан
Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху.
После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.
Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!
Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.
Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

07.04 Пн. Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
08.04 Вт. Рама Навами. Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (ГКГ)
09.04 Ср. ШБ 3.29.1-2 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
10.04 Чт. ШБ 3.29.3 Е.М. Ачьюта Прабху
11.04 Пт. ШБ 3.29.4 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху
12.04 Сб. ШБ 3.29.5 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
13.04 Вс. ШБ 3.29.6 Е.М. Радха Дамодар Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем вас в суббот 12 апреля в Центр "на Ботаническом" на празднование Явления Господа Рамачандры - Рама Навами.

Расписание программы:

11:30 Харинама на ВДНХ с участием Шри Патита-Паваны Джаганнатха (встреча на территории музея космонавтики)
13:30 Киртан
14:00 Абхишека Господа Рамачандры
15:30 Лекция
17:30 Праздничный пир
19:00 Маха-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху. После лекции всех ждет завтрак - прасад.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты, цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

14.04 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
15.04 Вт. ШБ 3.29.7 Е.М. Сатья Прабху
16.04 Ср. ШБ 3.29.8 Е.М. Матхурананда Прабху
17.04 Чт. ШБ 3.29.9 Е.М. Сатья Прабху
18.04 Пт. ШБ 3.29.10 Е.М. Двиджа Кришна Прабху
19.04 Сб. ШБ 3.29.11-12 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
20.04 Вс. ШБ 3.29.13 Е.М. Юга-дхарма Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 19 апреля на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примет участие Е.М. Шри Гаура Хари Прабху.

Расписание программы:

14:00 - Киртан
15:30 - Лекция Е.М. Шри Гаура Хари Прабху
17:00 - Праздничный пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

21.04 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
22.04 Вт. ШБ 3.29.14 Бхакта Евгений Штатный
23.04 Ср. ШБ 3.29.15 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
24.04 Чт. ШБ 3.29.16 Бхакта Руслан
25.04 Пт. ШБ 3.29.17 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху
26.04 Сб. ШБ 3.29.18 Е.М. Анируддха Прабху
27.04 Вс. ШБ 3.29.19 Е.М. Махабаларам Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 26 апреля на праздничную субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примут участие Е.М. Джаядев Прабху (Джон Ричардсон) – знаменитый музыкант и спиритуалист и широко известный целитель, гипнотерапевт и рефлексолог (www.jayadev.ru), а также Е.М. Кришна Мангала Прабху – автор книги "Святые ИСККОН". Лекция Кришна Мангалы Прабху будет посвящена одному из самых дорогих для Шрилы Прабхупады учеников - Джаянанде Тхакуру (www.jayananda.ru)

Расписание программы:

11:30 - Харинама на ВДНХ (встреча у круглого памятника с планетами на территории музея Космонавтики)
14:00 - Программа Е.М. Джаядева Прабху
16:00 - Лекция Е.М. Кришна Мангалы Прабху и фильм о Джаянанде Тхакуре
18:00 - Праздничный пир
19:00 - Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Анируддха Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Спешим поделиться с вами радостной новостью! В это воскресенье 27-го апреля в Москве проездом будет Е.С. Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами, который проведет единственную программу в рамках этого приезда в центре на Ботаническом.

Начало программы в 15:00.

Пожалуйста приходите! Всех вас очень ждем!

__

Координатор учеников Е.С. Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами, Преманджана дас

__

Телефон для справок: +7 (903) 111-38-66, Враджамрита даси

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.
Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):
28.04 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
29.04 Вт. ШБ 3.29.20 Е.М. Джитакродха Прабху
30.04 Ср. ШБ 3.29.21 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
01.05 Чт. ШБ 3.29.22 Е.М. Виджитатма Прабху
02.05 Пт. ШБ 3.29.23 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (НРС)
03.05 Сб. ШБ 3.29.24 Е.М. Динанатх Прабху
04.05 Вс. ШБ 3.29.25 Е.М. Ананташри Прабху
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 3 мая на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примет участие Е.М. Джаганнатха Прия Прабху.

Расписание программы:

11:30 - Харинама на ВДНХ (встреча у памятника с планетами около музея Космонавтики)
14:00 - Киртан
15:30 - Лекция Е.М. Джаганнатхи Прии Прабху
17:00 - Праздничный пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Динанатх Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

05.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
06.05 Вт. ШБ 3.29.26 Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Прабху
07.05 Ср. ШБ 3.29.27 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
08.05 Чт. ШБ 3.29.28 Е.М. Амия Вилас Прабху
09.05 Пт. ШБ 3.29.29 Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
10.05 Сб. ШБ 3.29.30-31 Е.М. Тхакур Харидас Прабху
11.05 Вс. ШБ 3.29.32 Е.М. Пурушоттама Чайтанья Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Дорогие преданные!
Любители киртана и джапа-медитации!

10 мая в Мохини Экадаши Клуб Харидаса Тхакура (рук. Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами Махарадж) в Джаганнатх мандире (ЦВК на Ботаническом) пройдет в рамках субботней программы. Е.М. Махадьюти прабху прочитает лекцию на тему:

«Искусство и наука воспевания Святого Имени»

«Ты должен повторять святое имя без оскорблений и избегать дурного общения. Того, кто повторяет святое имя с самбандха-гьяной, не испугают никакие препятствия на пути к совершенству. До тех пор пока
Показать цитату целикомПоказать всю переписку
ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ!

РАСПИСАНИЕ:

10.30-14.30 – Джапа-медитация
Параллельно с 11:30 до 13:30 на ВДНХ пройдет Харинама
14.30-15.30 – Киртан
15.30-17.00 – Лекция Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
17.00 – Прасад
18.30 – Гаура-арати

В ЦВК на Ботаническом можно послужить Господу Джаганатху:

С 10.30 – помочь приготовить пир для Господа Джаганатха.

Плоды служения в Экадаши дают духовное благо в 100 раз большее, чем в обычный день!

Прямую трансляцию лекции о Святом Имени в указанное ниже время можно посмотреть, кликнув по ссылке: http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

http://www.gauraclub.ru/about-haridas-thakur-club.html - подробнее о Клубе Харидаса Тхакура.

Ваши слуги, команда Гаура Клуба.

Обращаться: Ананда Лилавати д.д. 8 915 352 08 89 до 20.00.

Схему проезда в ЦВК на Ботаническом смотрите на сайте: http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Мы рады сообщить Вам, что Его Милость Шри Рохинисута Прабху будет на этой неделе снова в Москве.

Программы с его участием пройдут 9 мая в 16:00 в БКЦ на Ботаническом и 10 мая в 17:00 в ЦИК на Полежаевской.

Приходите и приглашайте своих друзей!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.
Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):
12.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
13.05 Вт. Нрисимха Чатурдаши. Е.М. Анируддха Прабху
14.05 Ср. ШБ 3.29.33 Е.М. Мадхава Мурари Прабху
15.05 Чт. ШБ 3.29.34 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
16.05 Пт. ШБ 3.29.35 Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху
17.05 Сб. ШБ 3.29.36 Е.М. Гададхара Пандит Прабху
18.05 Вс. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем вас во вторник, 13 мая, в Центр "на Ботаническом" на празднование Явления Господа Нрисимхадева - Нрисимха Чатурдаши.
Расписание программы:
16:00 Абхишека Господа Нрисимхадева и Киртан
17:00 Лекция Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
18:30 Презентация проекта Храма Ведического Планетария
19:00 Праздничный пир
20:00 Гаура-арати
Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Анируддха Прабху.
Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!
Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты, цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.
Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

19.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
20.05 Вт. ШБ 3.29.37 Бхакта Николай Максимов
21.05 Ср. ШБ 3.29.38 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
22.05 Чт. ШБ 3.29.39 Бхакта Евгений Штатный
23.05 Пт. ШБ 3.29.40-42 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху
24.05 Сб. ШБ 3.29.43 Е.М. Прия Сварупа Прабху
25.05 Вс. ШБ 3.29.44 Е.М. Враджа-вира Кришна Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

26.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
27.05 Вт. ШБ 3.29.45 Е.М. Прия Сварупа Прабху
28.05 Ср. ШБ 3.30.1 Е.М. Враджакишора Прабху
29.05 Чт. ШБ 3.30.2 Е.М. Шачи Кумар Гаура Прабху
30.05 Пт. ШБ 3.30.3 Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
31.05 Сб. ШБ 3.30.4 Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
01.06 Вс. ШБ 3.30.5 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (ГКГ)

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас 31 мая на субботнюю программу в Центр "на Ботаническом", в которой примет участие Е.М. Прия Сварупы Прабху.

Расписание программы:

11:30 - Харинама на ВДНХ (встреча у памятника с планетами около музея Космонавтики)
14:00 - Киртан
15:30 - Лекция Е.М. Прия Сварупы Прабху
17:00 - Праздничный пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати и киртан

Также вы можете начать программу с нами в 7:30 с приветствия Божеств, или в 8:00 с утренней лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", которую прочитает Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху.

После лекции всех ждет прасад. Желающие могут помочь на кухне. Нам всегда требуется ваша помощь в приготовлении субботнего пира.

Пожалуйста, приходите, приводите своих друзей и близких! Всех ждем!

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите подарки Божествам - фрукты,цветы, делаете пожертвования. Ваше участие помогает проводить такие замечательные программы.

Схему проезда смотрите на нашем сайте:
http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
Телефон: 8495-642-108-4

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

02.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
03.06 Вт. ШБ 3.30.6 Е.М. Адбхута Гауранга Прабху
04.06 Ср. ШБ 3.30.7 Е.М. Кеши Дамана Прабху
05.06 Чт. ШБ 3.30.8 Е.М. Махабаларам Прабху
06.06 Пт. ШБ 3.30.9 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (НРС)
07.06 Сб. ШБ 3.30.10 Е.М. Дайтьянтака Прабху
08.06 Вс. ШБ 3.30.11-13 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

09.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
10.06 Вт. ШБ 3.30.14 Бхакта Руслан Касимов
11.06 Ср. ШБ 3.30.15 Е.М. Нимай Сундара Прабху
12.06 Чт. ШБ 3.30.16-18 Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
13.06 Пт. ШБ 3.30.19 Е.М. Гопинатх Прабху
14.06 Сб. ШБ 3.30.20 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
15.06 Вс. ШБ 3.30.21 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.
Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):
16.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
17.06 Вт. ШБ 3.30.22-24 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (НРС)
18.06 Ср. ШБ 3.30.25 Е.М. Ямуначарья Прабху
19.06 Чт. ШБ 3.30.26-28 Е.М. Амия Вилас Прабху
20.06 Пт. ШБ 3.30.29 Е.М. Двиджа Кришна Прабху
21.06 Сб. ШБ 3.30.30-31 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
22.06 Вс. ШБ 3.30.32 Е.М. Шри Гоурахари Прабху
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.
Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):
23.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
24.06 Вт. ШБ 3.30.33 Бхакта Илья Самоваров
25.06 Ср. ШБ 3.30.34 Е.М. Джитакродха Прабху
26.06 Чт. ШБ 3.31.1 Е.М. Мадхава Мурари Прабху
27.06 Пт. ШБ 3.31.2 Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху
28.06 Сб. ШБ 3.30.3-5 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
29.06 Вс. ШБ 3.30.6 Е.М. Анируддха Прабху
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

30.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
01.06 Вт. ШБ 3.31.7 Е.М. Вара Деша Прабху
02.06 Ср. ШБ 3.31.8 Е.М. Уттама Шлока Прабху
03.06 Чт. ШБ 3.31.9 Е.М. Уттама Шлока Прабху
04.06 Пт. ШБ 3.31.10-11 Е.М. Шактьявеша Аватара Прабху
05.06 Сб. ШБ 3.31.12 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
06.06 Вс. ШБ 3.31.13 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

21.07 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
22.07 Вт. ШБ 3.31.29 Бх. Николай Максимов
23.07 Ср. ШБ 3.31.30-31 Е.М. Тхакур Харидас Прабху
24.07 Чт. ШБ 3.31.32 Е.М. Амия Вилас Прабху
25.07 Пт. ШБ 3.31.33 Е.М. Парамананда Пури Прабху
26.07 Сб. ШБ 3.31.34-36 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
27.07 Вс. ШБ 3.31.37-38 Е.М. Шри Гоурахари Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем вас 2 августа в Центр "на Ботаническом" на традиционную субботнюю программу с участием Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Свами. Бхакти Викаша Свами - ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, один из инициирующих гуру ИСККОН. Он долгое время жил в Индии, распространяя книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Потом проповедовал в Бангладеше, Бирме, Таиланде и Малайзии, и свободно говорит на нескольких языках народов Индостана. Бхакти Викаша Свами также известен благодаря своим книгам, список которых можно прочитать на его сайте www.bvks.ru. Много можно еще говорить хороших слов о Махарадже, но самое ценное - это личное знакомство - просто придти на лекцию и очень внимательно слушать. Ведь в священных писаниях говорится:

садху-санга, садху-санга сарва-шастра-кайа
лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа

«Даже одного мгновения общения с чистым преданным достаточно, чтобы достичь совершенства. Таково заключение всех священных писаний». // Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-Лила 22.54

В связи с насыщенными различными событиями ближайшими днями традиционная Харинама на ВДНХ в эту субботу переносится на следующую субботу 9 августа. Зато! В следующую субботу 9 августа мы устроим Маха-Харинаму с участием Шри Патита-Паваны Джаганнатха! Готовьтесь, планируйте.

Также напоминаем вам, что субботний день вы можете начать в храме с самого утра. В 7:30 - Приветствие Божеств, в 8:00 традиционно Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху даст лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам, полную духовного жизненного опыта, ведической мудрости и юмора. После лекции всех ждет прасад, а потом желающие могут поучаствовать в приготолении праздничного пира на программу.

Итак, расписание:

7:30 - Приветствие Божеств
8:00 - Лекция Е.М. Кришнананды Прабху
9:15 - Прасад
10:00 - Помощь на кухне в приготовлении праздничного пира
14:00 - Киртан
15:30 - Лекция Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Свами
17:15 - Праздничный пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати и вечерний киртан

Благодарим вас за то, что приносите Божествам подарки - фрукты, цветы, а также за ваши пожертвования.

Пожалуйста, приходите! Всех ждем!

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

18.08 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
19.08 Вт. ШБ 3.32.8 Е.М. Враджакишор Прабху Прабху
20.08 Ср. ШБ 3.32.9 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
21.08 Чт. ШБ 3.32.10 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (ГКГ)
22.08 Пт. ШБ 3.32.11 Бх. Руслан Шогенов
23.08 Сб. ШБ 3.32.12-15 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
24.08 Вс. ШБ 3.32.16 Е.М. Преманджана Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

25.08 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
26.08 Вт. ШБ 3.32.17-18 Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху
27.08 Ср. ШБ 3.32.19 Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
28.08 Чт. ШБ 3.32.20-21 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
29.08 Пт. ШБ 3.32.22 Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
30.08 Сб. ШБ 3.32.23 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
31.08 Вс. ШБ 3.32.24 Е.М. Сатья Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие друзья!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

01.09 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
02.09 Вт. Шри Радхаштами. Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
03.09 Ср. ШБ 3.32.25 Е.М. Шактьявеша Аватара Прабху
04.09 Чт. ШБ 3.32.26 Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
05.09 Пт. ШБ 3.32.27 Е.М. Мадхава Мурари Прабху
06.09 Сб. ШБ 3.32.28 Е.М. Сарвагья Прабху
07.09 Вс. ШБ 3.32.29 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций попо "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

11.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
12.05 Вт. ШБ 4.8.14-19 Е.М. Кеши Дамана Прабху
13.05 Ср. ШБ 4.8.20 Е.М. Шактьявеша Аватара Прабху
14.05 Чт. ШБ 4.8.21 Е.М. Юга-дхарма Прабху
15.05 Пт. ШБ 4.8.22 Бх. Илья Самоваров
16.05 Сб. ШБ 4.8.23 Лектор уточняется
17.05 Вс. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:

http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

18.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
19.05 Вт. ШБ 4.8.24 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
20.05 Ср. ШБ 4.8.25 Е.М. Махадьюти Прабху
21.05 Чт. ШБ 4.8.26 Бх. Олег Тоболин
22.05 Пт. ШБ 4.8.27-28 Е.М. Пурушоттама Чайтанья Прабху
23.05 Сб. ШБ 4.8.29 Е.М. Сарвагья Прабху
24.05 Вс. ШБ 4.8.30 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:

http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

25.05 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
26.05 Вт. ШБ 4.8.31-32 Е.М. Адбхута Гауранга Прабху
27.05 Ср. ШБ 4.8.33 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
28.05 Чт. ШБ 4.8.34 Бх. Николай Максимов
29.05 Пт. ШБ 4.8.35 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (ГКГ)
30.05 Сб. ШБ 4.8.36 Е.М. Анируддха Прабху
31.05 Вс. ШБ 4.8.37 Е.М. Маха-Баларама Прабху
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

01.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
02.06 Вт. ШБ 4.8.38 Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху
03.06 Ср. ШБ 4.8.39 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
04.06 Чт. ШБ 4.8.40 Е.М. Дамодара Виджай Прабху
05.06 Пт. ШБ 4.8.41 Е.М. Двиджа Кришна Прабху
06.06 Сб. ШБ 4.8.42 Е.М. Кришнананда Прабху
07.06 Вс. ШБ 4.8.43 Е.М. Шри Гоура Хари Прабху
Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:

http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

15.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
16.06 Вт. ШБ 4.8.53 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (НРС)
17.06 Ср. ШБ 4.8.54 Е.М. Шачи Кумар Гаура Прабху
18.06 Чт. ШБ 4.8.55 Бх. Александр Комяков
19.06 Пт. ШБ 4.8.56 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
20.06 Сб. ШБ 4.8.57 Е.М. Сарвагья Прабху
21.06 Вс. ШБ 4.8.58 Е.М. Радха Дамодар Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

29.06 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
30.06 Вт. ШБ 4.8.70-71 Е.М. Уттама Шлока Прабху
01.07 Ср. ШБ 4.8.72 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
02.07 Чт. ШБ 4.8.73-76 Е.М. Садхана Сиддха Прабху
03.07 Пт. ШБ 4.8.77-78 Бх. Григорий Важенин
04.07 Сб. ШБ 4.8.79 Е.М. Шри Гоура Хари Прабху
05.07 Вс. ШБ 4.8.80 Лектор уточняется

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

06.07 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
07.07 Вт. ШБ 4.8.81 Бх. Клим Климов
08.07 Ср. ШБ 4.8.82 Е.М. Сатья Прабху
09.07 Чт. ШБ 4.9.1 Е.М. Намананда Прабху
10.07 Пт. ШБ 4.9.2 Е.М. Пурушоттама Чайтанья Прабху
11.07 Сб. ШБ 4.9.3 Е.М. Уттама Шлока Прабху
12.07 Вс. ШБ 4.9.4 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):

13.07 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.М. Прабхупады Даса Прабху
14.07 Вт. ШБ 4.9.5 Е.М. Кришна-аватара Прабху
15.07 Ср. ШБ 4.9.6 Е.М. Анируддха Прабху
16.07 Чт. ШБ 4.9.7 Е.М. Шактьявеша Аватара Прабху
17.07 Пт. Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Прабху (Орисса, Индия)
18.07 Сб. ШБ 4.9.8 Лектор уточняется
19.07 Вс. ШБ 4.9.9 Лектор уточняется

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Приглашаем Вас в Центр "на Ботаническом" на лекции по священным писаниям.

Расписание лекций по "Шримад Бхагаватам" (8:00-9:00):
18.07 Сб. ШБ 4.9.8 Е.М. Радха Дамодар Прабху
19.07 Вс. ШБ 4.9.9 Е.М. Прабхупада Дас Прабху
20.07 Пн. Видео-лекция Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады с комментарием Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами
21.07 Вт. ШБ 4.9.10 Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж Прабху
22.07 Ср. ШБ 4.9.11 Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
23.07 Чт. ШБ 4.9.12 Бх. Григорий Важенин
24.07 Пт. ШБ 4.9.13 Е.М. Ядурадж Прабху (ГКГ)
25.07 Сб. ШБ 4.9.14 Е.М. Джитакродха Прабху
26.07 Вс. ШБ 4.9.15 Е.М. Джая Мадхава Прабху (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады)

Также вы сможете смотреть прямую видео-трансляцию по адресу:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------

